# I need help finding auger shaft bearings.



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I recently purchased a Toro 8/32 and recently discovered the auger shaft bearings are worn out.
The problems are: My local Toro dealer looked at my numbers and told me the machine is a 1971 vintage unit (bearings no longer available) I come up with it being a 1973 vintage.
Here are the numbers I have: Numbers from the frame: 31818 300296
Engine numbers: model: 090402 Type 075501 Code 7207171

I removed the auger shaft bearing; The ID is 1"
The O.D. is 1.698" and the width is 1.173"

Can anyone decipher the bearing I need?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

try this
Parts and Diagrams for Toro Consumer 31832, 832 Snowthrower, 1971 (SN 1000001-1999999)


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

bearingsdirect.com
They will most likely have a bearing that will work for you. Good luck. MH


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

It looks like I need bearing #8-7640....It happens to be discontinued and nobody has it. I will be making phone calls in the morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't find the Toro #8-7640 bearing.It has been discontinued for quite awhile. I was told that Toro # 20-0980 Bearing would fit. The local Toro Dealer was nice enough to order a pair for me to match up with the originals. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

JerryD said:


> I can't find the Toro #8-7640 bearing.It has been discontinued for quite awhile. I was told that Toro # 20-0980 Bearing would fit. The local Toro Dealer was nice enough to order a pair for me to match up with the originals. I will let you know how it works out.


I just finished clearing the snow from the driveway with the Toro # 20-0980 auger shaft bearings in place of the discontinued Toro #8-7640 and it works perfectly.


----------

